# Cassie bright pink nailpolish!!



## MisaMayah (Sep 20, 2008)

Do you know what nailpolish Cassie could be wearing in this vid?

YouTube - Waking Up

I love it so much its really bright almost on the verge of neon.
Any similar would be great to. Thanks x


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 20, 2008)

Ohh I have on  I got a walgreens for like $1.99 and it looks alot like that! I cant rmeember the shade exactly but it's part of their bright collection by the brand sinful colors. Also Orly has a shade like that but I forget the name of that one too! Sorry I will check those out for you.


----------



## Rennah (Sep 21, 2008)

Color Club makes good neon nail polishes like that.

Professional Nail & Lip Color In Full Bloom
Choose "Flower Power" from the dropdown menu.


----------



## Rennah (Sep 21, 2008)

oops.


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Barry M makes a neon pink, you could maybe have a look in like Boots or something for it!


----------



## MisaMayah (Sep 22, 2008)

I have all the pinks from Barry M! lol. Although i love the colours their nailpolish doesnt distribute evenly which is really annoying.

thanks Rennah- wow those colours look great. Do you know how I can buy them, i couldnt seem to find a purchase option on their site.


----------



## Rennah (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_I have all the pinks from Barry M! lol. Although i love the colours their nailpolish doesnt distribute evenly which is really annoying.

thanks Rennah- wow those colours look great. Do you know how I can buy them, i couldnt seem to find a purchase option on their site._

 
They sell them at a beauty supply shop here, but you can get them on eBay...
Brand NEW Color Club NEON Nail Polish - eBay (item 320302141842 end time Sep-27-08 12:34:58 PDT)
color club pink, Health Beauty, Clothing, Shoes Accessories items on eBay.com

Or Amazon... Amazon.com: color club nail polish


----------



## tiramisu (Sep 29, 2008)

Cute color! 
I am always singing the praises of my favorite nail polish, but on my monitor it looks like a great match to Butter london's Portobello Pink butter LONDON :: This Season's Hottest Shades : butter LONDON : Long Live Nails  it's described as a "florescent pink" and I think it'd be perfect!


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Sep 30, 2008)

try electric pink by milani


----------

